# Nuvens nacaradas (nacreous clouds) visíveis em Portugal ?



## tempus_fugit (20 Fev 2008 às 02:06)

Boa noite a todos os membros deste extraordinário fórum! Fala-vos (ou melhor, escreve-vos) um estreante aqui (um cirro, portanto!) que, não obstante ser formado em Psicologia, sempre teve uma paixão muito grande pela Meteorologia. As dificuldades com a Matemática e a Física afastaram-me de um percurso vocacional que me atraía mais que qualquer outro quando criança. Agora, quem sabe? Um dia destes ganho coragem e enfrento esses receios talvez infundados. O problema é, acima de tudo, o convencermo-nos de que não somos capazes de algo, e então não somos mesmo!

Ora a minha primeira participação neste fórum é a partilha desta notícia que li:

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2008/02/19/ciencia/1203414480.html

Assim, dito desta maneira, parecem perigosas, estas nuvens! E se resolverem deitarem-nos ácido em cima??  Embora nunca tenha ouvido falar deste fenómeno, julgo serem nuvens comuns nos céus polares, não é verdade? Uma coisa é certa: são lindíssimas! Faz lembrar a letra daquela canção que Neil Diamond compôs para o filme "A História de Fernão Capelo Gaivota":

Lost
On a painted sky
Where the clouds are hung
For the poet's eye

Um forte abraço a todos!
Boas observações meteorológicas! 
Francisco


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 09:04)

*Re: Nuvens de ácido nítrico?*

Olá, bem vindo ao forum.

Mas estás a dar uma grande novidade do qual ainda não tinha ouvido falar. Diz no artigo do El Pais que as nuvens nacaradas (nacreous clouds) também conhecidas por nuvens polares estratosféricas (PSC's) podem ser visiveis em Portugal. Mas isso seria  raro e espectacular, ainda há poucos dias se falou delas algures no forum, nem sabia que era possível vê-las por aqui também. 

A ver se conseguimos obter mais informações.


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2008 às 09:46)

*Re: Nuvens de ácido nítrico?*

Exacto. No time-lapse de Antártida ao minuto 5:20 aparecem essas nuvens nacaradas ou pelo menos assemelham-se muito a tal.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 10:43)

*Re: Nuvens de ácido nítrico?*

"Este fenómeno, que tiene lugar ante temperaturas extraordinariamente bajas (inferiores a -78 grados centígrados), sólo se puede percibir en días despejados y durante los atardeceres."

Como é que algo assim pode aparecer na Peninsula Ibérica?!
Ainda por cima com temperaturas tão amenas como se tem verificado?
Não percebo...

Ah! E se acrescentarmos que também esta semana se viram "mammatus cloud" (nuvens associadas a tempestades e temperaturas normalmente quentes), a que conclusão podemos chegar??
Um descontrolo atmosférico mesmo em cima de nós?


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 11:39)

AnDré disse:


> "Este fenómeno, que tiene lugar ante temperaturas extraordinariamente bajas (inferiores a -78 grados centígrados), sólo se puede percibir en días despejados y durante los atardeceres."
> 
> Como é que algo assim pode aparecer na Peninsula Ibérica?!
> Ainda por cima com temperaturas tão amenas como se tem verificado?
> ...



Calma  Começando pelo fim, os mammatus são super vulgares nas trovoadas e CB's cá em Portugal. Eu no ano passado vi-as umas 2 ou 3 vezes e volta e meia aparecem fotos aqui no forum. O que se passa é que nem sempre está alguém no sitio certo e hora ideal para as fotografar de forma correcta, que é o que me tem acontecido a mim, ou a luz não é a ideal ou há nuvens baixas e/ou precipitação a estragar o espectáculo e percebe-se que estão lá os mammatus mas são pouco definidos e nada espectaculares. 

No Algarve há dias o que se passou é que os que conseguiram aqueles excelentes registos conseguiram-no porque não havia as tais nuvens baixas e cortinas de precipitação e foi precisamente na melhor hora possível para fotografar este tipo de coisas, próximo do pôr do sol e as nuvens apareceram no angulo correcto em termos de luz e cores ao pôr do sol. Só com muita sorte isso tudo está conjugado, daí esses registos muito bonitos. Já é uma sorte apanhar uma trovoada, muito mais sorte é aparecer tudo no sitio e hora ideal. Se repararem quase todas as fotos muito bonitas de Mammas são ao pôr do sol. Um bom fotógrafo obviamente não espera por essa sorte, vai ele à procura dela e planeia antecipadamente o local e hora onde vai tentar obter bons registos.


Quanto às nacreous clouds, isso sim, seria algo de muito raro, e ainda tenho muitas dúvidas. Quem veiculou essa informação foi o INTA de Espanha, aqui fica a press release original. Dizem que é uma possibilidade esta semana, mas que até ao momento ainda não se confirmou.




> *Nubes estratosféricas de ácido nítrico sobre España
> Una situación excepcional en la estratosfera.   (19/02/2008)*
> 
> Durante esta semana, se prevé la aparición de Nubes Polares de ácido nítrico sobre la Península Ibérica, algo que hasta la fecha no se ha producido desde que se tienen datos.
> ...


http://www.inta.es/noticias/destacamos.asp?id=1975






Nacreous Clouds, Göteborg, Sweden    Imaged by Håkan Pleijel on 19th January 2008 approximately 45 minutes after sunset. The clouds, 9-16 miles high, are still in sunlight and their miniscule ice crystals diffract light to form the iridescent colours. Type II PSCs surround the nacreous clouds. The clouds were seen over large parts of Sweden and southern Norway on this and the following day


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2008 às 11:50)

Eu já fotografei essas nuvens nacaradas em Lisboa, por várias vezes, se não me engano em 2007, perto do Verão, mesmo por cima do meu prédio.

São raríssimas nesta latitude mas não impossíveis.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 11:54)

Sim, Vince Se calhar exagerei!

Mas quando me referi aos mammatus, não era pela raridade do acontecimento, mas por terem aparecido na mesma semana das nacreous clouds. Tendo elas caracteristicas tão diferentes. Uma está tipicamente ligada ao calor, e a outra ao frio gélico dos pólos. Daí ter referido o tal "descontrolo atmosférico".


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 12:08)

Luis França disse:


> Eu já fotografei essas nuvens nacaradas em Lisboa, por várias vezes, se não me engano em 2007, perto do Verão, mesmo por cima do meu prédio.
> 
> São raríssimas nesta latitude mas não impossíveis.



Se foi no Verão não devem ter sido estas, mas talvez as Noctilucent, ainda mais raras. Estas nacreous só aparecem em pleno Inverno polar na Estratosfera. As Noctilucent são ainda mais altas, aparecem na mesosfera mas não apresentam cores como as Noctilucent e ainda não se sabe porque se formam a estas altitudes.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2011 às 23:54)

Vou esclarecer este fenómeno.

O que tu vistes (e do que o artigo fala) é das *irridiscências*, que são belos efeitos coloridos nas nuvens, causados pelos cristais de gelo. São relativamente raras mas ocorrem em todo o mundo e em qualquer altura do ano.






As *nuvens nacaradas* (nacreous clouds) só são visiveis no Inverno e APENAS nas regiões dos pólos. Ocorrem na Estratosfera (ao contrário das irridescências) e são muito mais luminosas e bem mais fantásticas. Estas ocorrem principalmente na Antárctica e só mais raramente nos países do Árctico, pois requerem temperaturas muito baixas. As nuvens nacaradas não podem ser visiveis de Portugal.






Eu já vi ambas, e as nuvens nacaradas ao contrário das irridiscências aparecem antes do dia e têm um brilho próprio, são ovaladas e com cores muito brilhantes. As nuvens nacaradas quando aparecem duram bastantes horas, ao contrário das irridiscências que duram alguns minutos. As irridiscências costumam aparecer em pleno dia, com nuvens altas. Costumam ter forma mais irregular, e associada à nuvem onde a difração da luz ocorre. As nacaradas são nuvens individuais por si só e ocorrem antes do sol se elevar acima do horizonte.

As *nuvens noctilucentes* são diferentes. Ocorrem na Mesosfera, ou seja, mais altas ainda, e como também requerem temperaturas muito baixas, ocorrem geralmente nas regiões polares e somente nos meses de verão (quando a Mesosfera está mais fria). Tal como as nacaradas, têm brilho próprio e  somente aparecem depois de o sol se por ou antes de nascer. São visiveis como filamentos brilhantes azuladas, a brilhar no céu do crepúsculo. Em anos recentes, estas nuvens têm vindo a ser visiveis cada vez mais a sul, portanto poderão ser observadas ocasionalmente de Portugal (mas bastante baixas no horizonte). A diferença dos cirros, é que estas têm brilho próprio inconfundível, tal como as nacaradas.






*Onde eu vi cada uma destas nuvens?
*- Irridiscências: algumas vezes ao longo da minha vida, em vários países, sempre em pleno dia.
- Nuvens nacadaras: somente uma vez na vida, num espectáculo indiscritivel, na Islândia, em pleno Inverno, e antes do nascer do dia, e de novo após o final desse dia (post com fotos)
- Nuvens noctilucentes: vi algumas vezes aqui na Islândia em pleno Verão após o por-do-sol, por vezes algo soberbas. Vi tb duas vezes tb na Áustria, mas não tão extraordinárias.

Para aqueles que desejam ver algo, tentem ver se descobrem algumas nuvens noctilucentes agora nestes próximos dias, desde aí de Portugal.


----------

